# Panama City offshore



## crappiecatchin (Aug 5, 2019)

Had a good day on the big pond. The weather was nice and the seas were flat for a change. Did see a cool water spot too.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 5, 2019)

ME LIKES !
ME JEALOUS !


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2019)

Nice haul


----------



## Rabun (Aug 6, 2019)

Looks like y'all stayed busy!  Fine mess of eaters!


----------



## Michael F Sights (Aug 6, 2019)

good eating!


----------



## sea trout (Aug 6, 2019)

WOW! NO ROOM TO WORK THE FILLET KNIFE!! GOOD PROBLEM TO HAVE!!


----------



## jasper181 (Aug 8, 2019)

I always found it funny when they started calling Porgys White Snapper to make them sound more appealing to customers.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Aug 9, 2019)

Porgies eat great too


----------



## jasper181 (Aug 12, 2019)

They are actually pretty good, many fish that are looked at as "trash fish" are actually good. Itsa funny how opinions of fish change over time, trigger fish were once thought of as a trash fish.


----------

